# Fruit of the Loom L3930R Ladies 5 oz., 100% Heavy Cotton HD T-Shirt



## aysha77manik (Oct 20, 2015)

*Product Description*

100% cotton preshrunk jersey; double-needle coverstitched front neck; shoulder-to-shoulder tape; Double-Needle Stitched bottom hem and sleeves; contoured and sideseamed for a feminine fit; Ash is 98% cotton, 2% polyester; Athletic Heather is 90% cotton, 10% polyester;


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

What about it?


----------

